# Pipe Organ Library Suggestions



## dohm (Dec 15, 2017)

Any suggestions on a sample library or software instrument for pipe organ? I'm looking for something with a traditional sound - various stop configurations, etc.


----------



## artmuz (Dec 15, 2017)

I suggest Hephaestus Italian Grand Concert organ


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 15, 2017)

+1 for the Haphaestus organ. I also recommend Garritan Classic Pipe Organs library.

EDIT: Oops, it's not the Haphaestus organ I was thinking of. I don't have that one. It's the Leeds Town Hall Organ by Samplephonics. An amazing free product.


----------



## micrologus (Dec 15, 2017)

see this: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/garrison-pipe-organ.66099/


----------



## TGV (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't like the Hephaestus organ. The Garritan organs are ok-ish, but BigCat's free organs beat them all, IMO: https://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2015/09/all-keyboard-instruments.html


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 15, 2017)

Through the links already provided you can access most of the pipe organ libraries that have been around for a while and are considered good. Recently, Spitfire put out one, Union Chapel Organ. Walkthrough and demos can be accessed from this page...

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/union-chapel-organ/


----------



## dohm (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you! I appreciate the suggestions. I'm checking them out now...


----------



## merlinhimself (Dec 15, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Through the links already provided you can access most of the pipe organ libraries that have been around for a while and are considered good. Recently, Spitfire put out one, Union Chapel Organ. Walkthrough and demos can be accessed from this page...
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/union-chapel-organ/



Thumbs up to the SF Union Chapel Organ. I haven't used many others, Project Sam's is decent, but I really like the sound and options you can get with the Union Chapel.


----------



## dtcomposer (Dec 15, 2017)

Hauptwerk is great but it is pretty expensive relative to some of these other options.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 15, 2017)

I made a mistake recommending the Hephaestus organ. I don't own that one. I was thinking of the Leeds Town Hall organ by Samplephonics. It's really good, and it's free.

https://www.samplephonics.com/products/free/sampler-instruments/the-leeds-town-hall-organ


----------



## ptram (Dec 15, 2017)

A free alternative to Hauptwerk is GrandOrgue. Some of the developers of the organs would appreciate a donation.


----------



## CT (Dec 15, 2017)

Garritan's library should be fine for most uses. Hauptwerk can become a big investment, and is more tailored towards hardcore users overall.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 15, 2017)

I have 2 - the Estey Reed Organ from Soniccouture is free with a purchase. It is a pump style organ with all the sounds that go with that. Or you can turn them off. Right hand is the organ, left is the pedals. Not a lot of stops, but it sounds interesting and like an old organ. http://www.soniccouture.com/en/free-stuff/

The other one I have is Toontrack's EZKeys Pipe Organ. It doesn't have stops, but it has settings based on a collection of stops. I probably wouldn't buy it unless you could get it on sale. My mom used to play the pipe organ at church and some of the settings sound good, others maybe not. https://www.toontrack.com/product/ezkeys-pipe-organ/


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 15, 2017)

dzilizzi said:


> I probably wouldn't buy it unless you could get it on sale



EZKeys expansion libraries happen to be on sale right now. If you already own EZKeys, you can get the Pipe Organ for $62.00 (30% off.)


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Anybody uses Projectsam mystique organ??


----------



## imagegod (Dec 15, 2017)

I love pipe organs, but never found one to my liking (and I have quite a few). 

I don't own this Spitfire Library, but it's almost certainly on me 'to buy' list...I love the sound. Your mileage may vary:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/union-chapel-organ/

Enjoy!


----------



## AllanH (Dec 15, 2017)

I have this one (very nice!): https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/toccata/

15 EUR today Incorrect price.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 15, 2017)

AllanH said:


> 15 EUR today



I think you're looking at the price for the Hurdy Gurdy, which is displayed underneath it due to the 12 Days of Christmas Sale. The price for the organ is 49.90 EUR.


----------



## imagegod (Dec 15, 2017)

Mr./Ms. Polkasound is correct...not 14 EUR. But I'm glad you made mention...it's a tight, sharp sound. Very nice (and the 50 EUR is a good price without a sale!).


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 15, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> EZKeys expansion libraries happen to be on sale right now. If you already own EZKeys, you can get the Pipe Organ for $62.00 (30% off.)


$59 at Sweetwater.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 15, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I think you're looking at the price for the Hurdy Gurdy, which is displayed underneath it due to the 12 Days of Christmas Sale. The price for the organ is 49.90 EUR.


You're right! thank you for noticing.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 19, 2017)

AllanH said:


> I have this one (very nice!): https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/toccata/
> 
> 15 EUR today Incorrect price.


Today it is on sale for 48 hours for 15 euros. The demos sound good.


----------



## Rudankort (Dec 19, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> Also, the Toontrack EZKeys Pipe Organ expansion is on sale today only for $36 at the Toontrack website.



Seems to be even cheaper at JRRShop: $29. Is this organ any good?


----------



## Trusong (Dec 19, 2017)

Rudankort said:


> Seems to be even cheaper at JRRShop: $29. Is this organ any good?


I was wondering also the same thing. Which one to get between Sonokinetic and Toontrack? I read a positive review for each of these.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 19, 2017)

Just purchased the EZKeys for $29 at Sweetwater. Unfortunately I won't have time to play with it today. The demos sound more intimate than most, it was recorded in a small 13th century church in Europe. BTW, for those looking at it- that's the price for the whole thing, not just the expansion. One would get the midi stuff as well. Great deal.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 19, 2017)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/project-organ-church-organ-freebie.61994/#post-4087679
shamelessly self promoting, but it's quite decent for a free library


----------



## Rudankort (Dec 19, 2017)

Sears Poncho said:


> BTW, for those looking at it- that's the price for the whole thing, not just the expansion. One would get the midi stuff as well. Great deal.



Stupidly enough, I only need the expansion, but it is more expensive.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 19, 2017)

I tried it (EZ Keys Pipe Organ) for a few minutes. Yeah, it's going to be real nice. The smaller, more intimate presets really shine. It's not a "knock down the walls" organ sound, more of a "Small English Country Church" type sound. Lots of presets, each one with 9 variations. Me likey, I will get a lotta use out of this. Thanks, Toontrack!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 19, 2017)

The only problem with the Toontrack Organ is it has limited stop settings. Granted they are the most popular, I would think based on the sound. And for $29, it is a great little organ. I just downloaded the Toccata. I will have to try it out as soon as I have a moment.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 19, 2017)

Sears Poncho said:


> BTW, for those looking at it- that's the price for the whole thing, not just the expansion.



OMG, you're right!

For anyone new to EZKeys, the deal going on today _includes_ the EZKeys player, which is what you need to play any of the EZKeys instruments. Once you have the player, you only need to order expansion instruments to add to your EZKeys collection. 

The EZKeys line doesn't get discussed much around here, but I own a couple of their pianos, and I think they are fantastic. (I highly recommend their Studio Grand.) In my opinion, the EZKeys libraries are what I would consider "high-end instruments for dummies", but that's not intended in a condescending way. You won't get _all_ the user-adjustable options you might get with other libraries, but you will get a meticulously and beautifully sampled instrument with a variety of purposeful presets.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok - have been following this thread for some time now but now think its a good time to enter the discussion. I have several virtual organs (unfortunately not the Hauptwerk stuff - the price is quite high ... maybe sometime in the future ...) and saw that sonokinetic has their Toccata on christmas sale for the next aprox. 40 hours for just $ 15 USD. I also got this organ and stil do think this is a quite useful little tool that is capable to write very decent mockup results. The strength of the instrument is that you can combine the registers just as you want to and the tutti sound IMO is pretty cool. But also the more quiet register combinations have a nice sound. The only problems sometimes can be that if you play a note for a longer time the loop can be audible (i just noticed it a few times and dont think its a big issue here) and that there are no round-robins.

I have written a track i think in 2015 where i tested that vsti in an ecclesiastic / sacred classical scenario. Here you go - this is the *Sonokinetic - Toccata*:


(maybe i should have added a little bit more reverb).

@dzilizzi , @AllanH

You can see that this little instrument is quite mighty and really a no-brainer for that low price. I just can recommend grabbing it as long as the sale is running. I never regret the purchase and i am sure you also wont do. Hope that helped a little bit :D


----------



## Kyle Preston (Dec 19, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I made a mistake recommending the Hephaestus organ. I don't own that one. I was thinking of the Leeds Town Hall organ by Samplephonics. It's really good, and it's free.
> 
> https://www.samplephonics.com/products/free/sampler-instruments/the-leeds-town-hall-organ



The Leeds is absolutely my favorite VI pipe organ.


----------



## StillLife (Dec 19, 2017)

The Toontrack one is very tempting for me, but I also already own the EZ keys program. Could I still just buy the regular Organ, since the expansion version is double the price in this sale?


----------



## Rudankort (Dec 19, 2017)

StillLife said:


> The Toontrack one is very tempting for me, but I also already own the EZ keys program. Could I still just buy the regular Organ, since the expansion version is double the price in this sale?



Yes you can. During installation it will detect that EZKeys is already installed, and will only install the instrument.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 19, 2017)

I think I may like the sound of the EZKeys one a little better, but if you want real organ feel, you would want to go with the Toccata. It allows for separate midi into the upper manual, lower manual and pedals. So if you have the set up, you could potentially play it like a real organ. 

And, for the price, I would get both. EZkeys is great. The midi tools are the best - you can set up the chord structure of your whole piece and export the chords, or you can apply some of their great midi banks to the chords you select and come up with a great backing track. It will drag and drop into any midi track for use with other instruments. You can then change things you don't like. I've been a big fan for a while.


----------



## CT (Dec 19, 2017)

Since this thread is getting so much action, I thought I'd demonstrate how I'm using Garritan's organ library.






Basically, I've taken a smattering of stops from the several different instruments included, and turned them into one large organ template. I've re-named many of them and grouped them together into two manuals and pedal, and in one case (the loud Great reeds) I made 16' and 4' versions just by transposing the original 8', so they don't have a full range, unfortunately. I also added some light chorus to the strings to simulate a celeste effect.






Within each manual and pedal division, I balanced volumes realistically and did a little panning of each stop to add some dimension, and then I nudged the two manual divisions a bit more to the left and right as a whole for even more width. Everything runs through a fairly generous amount of one of my own Valhalla Room presets.

Here's an audio demo of a few notes on each stop running down the list, then something soft using multiple stops (also demonstrating the swell pedal via modwheel), then something loud for Christmas with multiple stops.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r3suq0v61xdx4tt/godemo.wav?dl=0


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow, @miket that sounds really great but looks like an awful lot of work to set it up.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Dec 20, 2017)

ProjectSam organ mystic and Ezkeys pipe organ are both on sale
Organ mystic is much more expensive than the other
Which one would you recommend?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm an EZKeys person. And if you want it grab it fast. The sale is only 24 hours and may be over already. (Not sure when it began)

Sorry, just checked. The sale is over for EZKeys. Still have another day on the Sonokinetic one. I don't know anything about the Project Sam one.


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 20, 2017)

Just bought the discounted EZKeys organ at pluginboutique. Let's see how well this one works for me.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 20, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> Just bought the discounted EZKeys organ at pluginboutique. Let's see how well this one works for me.


It may depend on where the shop is located. T&S had already shifted over to today's special when I checked.


----------



## LFO (Dec 20, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/project-organ-church-organ-freebie.61994/#post-4087679
> shamelessly self promoting, but it's quite decent for a free library


You should shamelessly promote it, Nils!  It is a great library. I downloaded it weeks (months?) ago and just installed it a few days ago. It is a wonderful library and you really did a stellar job sampling. Thanks so much for providing it!


----------



## LFO (Dec 20, 2017)

SoundChris said:


> Ok - have been following this thread for some time now but now think its a good time to enter the discussion. I have several virtual organs (unfortunately not the Hauptwerk stuff - the price is quite high ... maybe sometime in the future ...) and saw that sonokinetic has their Toccata on christmas sale for the next aprox. 40 hours for just $ 15 USD. I also got this organ and stil do think this is a quite useful little tool that is capable to write very decent mockup results. The strength of the instrument is that you can combine the registers just as you want to and the tutti sound IMO is pretty cool. But also the more quiet register combinations have a nice sound. The only problems sometimes can be that if you play a note for a longer time the loop can be audible (i just noticed it a few times and dont think its a big issue here) and that there are no round-robins.
> 
> I have written a track i think in 2015 where i tested that vsti in an ecclesiastic / sacred classical scenario. Here you go - this is the *Sonokinetic - Toccata*:
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting this, it is certainly a huge bang for your buck at $15. I'm going to purchase it now. Is that you playing? If so, well done! I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 20, 2017)

LFO said:


> Thanks for posting this, it is certainly a huge bang for your buck at $15. I'm going to purchase it now. Is that you playing? If so, well done! I thoroughly enjoyed it.



Thank you good sir! Glad you enjoyed it  No its not me playing. I just edited it in my Daw.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Dec 20, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> The EZKeys line doesn't get discussed much around here, but I own a couple of their pianos, and I think they are fantastic. (I highly recommend their Studio Grand.) In my opinion, the EZKeys libraries are what I would consider "high-end instruments for dummies", but that's not intended in a condescending way. You won't get _all_ the user-adjustable options you might get with other libraries, but you will get a meticulously and beautifully sampled instrument with a variety of purposeful presets.


I got to really explore EZ Keys pipe organ tonight. What a brilliant layout, perfect for non-organists like myself. It gives the user exactly what they will need, no more and no less. It's so easy to get a different color with one click and it doesn't seem to overwhelm the overall sonic space. I particularly like the non-traditional sounds, the distortion/filters etc.


----------



## Trusong (Dec 21, 2017)

I bought the EZKeys Pipe Organ from an online reseller. When I registered the serial to the Toontrack website, I received a notification to get another EZkeys expansion for free!


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 21, 2017)

Trusong said:


> I bought the EZKeys Pipe Organ from an online reseller. When I registered the serial to the Toontrack website, I received a notification to get another EZkeys expansion for free!


I actually did that last year - bought something I don't need at a big discount to get the free expansion that with it. Great deal!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 21, 2017)

LFO said:


> You should shamelessly promote it, Nils!  It is a great library. I downloaded it weeks (months?) ago and just installed it a few days ago. It is a wonderful library and you really did a stellar job sampling. Thanks so much for providing it!


Thank you for that flattering comment!


----------



## ptram (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm also exploring the organ libraries. What I think I've discovered, up to now, is that there isn't a "best" library, since each organ is different. So, you will probably end up with a series of different libraries, one for each type of music you will need the organ sound for.

Of the libraries I examined, I can say what follows on some of them:

- Sonokinetic Toccata is a magnificent Baroque organ. Not modern at all, not huge but definitely not small, it is perfect if you want to play Bach as it was originally played. Sampling is great, the sound is fat and commanding, the ambience is pleasant, and is not too strong to prevent you to place the organ in a different reverberating space. The user interface is very easy to use: you turn stops on/off via keyswitches, or via the virtual buttons on the display.

- Samplephonics's Leeds Town Hall is a big, Romantic organ rebuilt in the recent years, trying to preserve the original characters. It sounds beautiful, even if there are only five registrations and a Tutti to choose from, so nuances and flexibility are limited. If you are fine with the available registrations, it sounds big and true, and is great for the bombastic organ music of the age (but the purest labials of the first two registrations are a great support for meditative passages). It's offered for free, despite being excellent. As easy to use as selecting one of the presets/registrations.

- VSL Konzerthaus organ (that I still don't own, but of which I have extensively examined the use and the manual) is an early 20th Century organ, meant to be a powerful solo or used together with a full orchestra. It is a symphonic organ, with a modern interpretation of the ancient praxis. It sounds magnificent. If not philological to play Bach, it is as Schweitzer used to play it. It's big and extremely nuanced, with a ton of stops to choose from, and several common combinations already sampled. The user interface, great for the orchestra, is convoluted for a pipe organ. However, there are workarounds, from the use of Vienna Ensemble to create a 16-channel/stops division, where you can easily turn on/off any stop, or the creation of cells, matrices and presets with your preferred combinations to be selected via keyswitch.

- GrandOrgue is the free brother of Hauptwerk (having started from the same original code, if I'm not wrong). Since it loads all samples in memory (unless I've not found a workaround), you need a lot of memory to use it. You can use any organ sample, from small to big, from ancient to modern. A fantastic modern sample is the St. John Cantius by Piotr Grabowski, a magnificent organ built during the recent years. It is free, but it shouldn't. There is plenty of samples to load. The user interface tries to simulate a traditional organ.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Mar 3, 2018)

SoundChris said:


> … this little instrument …


Little instrument, weighting two tons?!?
Great piece, great demonstration!

Paolo


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 3, 2018)

If you'll forgive the mention. If you have Kontakt there are 4 instruments that are derived from GrandOrgue samplesets on this page toward the bottom... If you want a sort of preview of what GrandOrgue might sound like or want some of the organs without downloading it etc...
http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2015/09/all-keyboard-instruments.html


----------



## Sears Poncho (Mar 3, 2018)

Sears Poncho said:


> I got to really explore EZ Keys pipe organ tonight.


3 months later, I'm still liking it a lot. It's changed my perspective a bit as I've always thought of synth/sampled organs as these bombastic sounds that need to be bigger and bigger. EZ Keys is almost the opposite, it's more about colors than volume. Vaughn Williams would have loved it.


----------



## evilantal (Mar 3, 2018)

bigcat1969 said:


> If you'll forgive the mention. If you have Kontakt there are 4 instruments that are derived from GrandOrgue samplesets on this page toward the bottom... If you want a sort of preview of what GrandOrgue might sound like or want some of the organs without downloading it etc...
> http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2015/09/all-keyboard-instruments.html



Did you ever get anywhere with Piotr Grabowski on porting his organs to Kontakt, Joe?


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 3, 2018)

bigcat1969 said:


> If you'll forgive the mention. If you have Kontakt there are 4 instruments that are derived from GrandOrgue samplesets on this page toward the bottom... If you want a sort of preview of what GrandOrgue might sound like or want some of the organs without downloading it etc...
> http://bigcatinstruments.blogspot.com/2015/09/all-keyboard-instruments.html


I have a lot of these, but they get lost in my Kontakt folder. I need to organize them so I remember to use them. Really great sounds. Thanks for putting them together. I think you've added a few since I last looked.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 3, 2018)

I must admit I don't remember Evilantel. I remember Lars Palo was very gracious and seemed fine with the conversions but some folks in the virtual organ community seemed upset. I don't think Piotr Grabowski in particular was upset, but there was some negative feedback from the GrandOrgue community and I think even some changing of licenses or talk of that to avoid Kontakt instruments being made. It was not unlike some of my recent conversation about HISE/GPL instruments with differing values. So basically I just said we made some organs and fortunately chose Lars' samples, who was a fine gentleman about it, so lets stop while we are ahead.

Also my collaboration with Matt McKay was kind of a one off thing though he is a fine guy and has been very helpful including a full rewrite of my shell from V1 to V2 if you will. And I knew without him I couldn't hope to come up with anything as solid as the Bureau Church Organ. Honestly he did the vast majority of everything on it and of course Lars did the wonderful samples. I'm not really sure what I did to this day!

Thanks Dzilizzi. I do wish it was easier to find and organize non-player instruments in Kontakt.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)

Amazing some of the great freebies out there



Polkasound said:


> I made a mistake recommending the Hephaestus organ. I don't own that one. I was thinking of the Leeds Town Hall organ by Samplephonics. It's really good, and it's free.
> 
> https://www.samplephonics.com/products/free/sampler-instruments/the-leeds-town-hall-organ


----------



## DavidY (Mar 3, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> I made a mistake recommending the Hephaestus organ. I don't own that one. I was thinking of the Leeds Town Hall organ by Samplephonics. It's really good, and it's free.
> 
> https://www.samplephonics.com/products/free/sampler-instruments/the-leeds-town-hall-organ


Is it just me that's getting a certificate error on that link at the moment?


----------



## ohernie (Mar 3, 2018)

Curious: Has anyone ever done an "official" Kontakt conversion of the theattrog (theater organ) soundfont? It converts well - have some of the organs in my Motif ES and Kontakt - and it 's a total blast to play.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)

total site is down for me timestamp of my post here



DavidY said:


> Is it just me that's getting a certificate error on that link at the moment?


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 3, 2018)

It works for me on my phone, but I'm not near my computer.


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 3, 2018)

DavidY said:


> Is it just me that's getting a certificate error on that link at the moment?



I'm also getting a revoked certificate error message.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)

If the site goes away and anyone needs the pipe organ just PM me.


----------



## pfmusic (Mar 3, 2018)

Spitfires Union Chapel Organ is Devine. The sound within this library is brilliant. The EDNA patches are great.

The free Leeds organ is good too.


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 4, 2018)

Highly recommend Hauptwerk if it's in budget. Absolutely stunning, incredibly real, playable, detailed and historic. Some faves include the 1877 Salisbury Cathedral Henry Willis organ and the 1903 Notre Dame De Metz Cavaille-Coll. Pull up a stool to some historic organs in historic locations. Have a look at Milan's range: https://www.milandigitalaudio.com/

My Dad was an organ enthusiast; he had a 4 manual console built specifically for Hauptwerk integration:







Anyone interested can find out a little more info here

The world is your oyster - many historic, inspiring and unique organs spanning the centuries, captured in the space in which they reside. Real special stuff.


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 4, 2018)

For Kontakt, Spitfire’s Union Chapel Organ is my personal favorite.


----------



## Will Wilson (Mar 4, 2018)

I have EZ Keys Pipe organ and find it very limited and somewhat dissapointing, Spitfire Union Chapel is my new go to.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2018)

Can I just add if you ever get to go to theater, hall, or church with a organ and observe or sit with the player it is a great experience! There are still men and women who dedicate there lives to keeping the tradition going.


----------



## CT (Mar 4, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Highly recommend Hauptwerk if it's in budget. Absolutely stunning, incredibly real, playable, detailed and historic. Some faves include the 1877 Salisbury Cathedral Henry Willis organ and the 1903 Notre Dame De Metz Cavaille-Coll. Pull up a stool to some historic organs in historic locations. Have a look at Milan's range: https://www.milandigitalaudio.com/
> 
> My Dad was an organ enthusiast; he had a 4 manual console built specifically for Hauptwerk integration:
> 
> ...



I know people with setups like this. If/when I have money and enough justification to have a studio, this will be my biggest indulgence purchase for it.


----------



## Mundano (Mar 4, 2018)

this is a freebie, two stops
https://www.modartt.com/organteq


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 4, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Can I just add if you ever get to go to theater, hall, or church with a organ and observe or sit with the player it is a great experience! There are still men and women who dedicate there lives to keeping the tradition going.


My mother played the pipe organ at church for around 40 years. It was always great to watch her play. Unfortunately, her arthritis made it impossible after a while. But it gave me a love of organ music.


----------



## evilantal (Mar 5, 2018)

Is there a difference sound quality wise between loading a library, say Piotr's, in Hauptwerk vs GrandOrgue?

I'm asking because the free version of Hauptwerk can't be used for commercial purposes.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 6, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Highly recommend Hauptwerk if it's in budget. Absolutely stunning, incredibly real, playable, detailed and historic. Some faves include the 1877 Salisbury Cathedral Henry Willis organ and the 1903 Notre Dame De Metz Cavaille-Coll. Pull up a stool to some historic organs in historic locations. Have a look at Milan's range: https://www.milandigitalaudio.com/
> 
> My Dad was an organ enthusiast; he had a 4 manual console built specifically for Hauptwerk integration:
> 
> ...


This looks like a dream.

Late to the party but FWIW I like @Nils Neumann free organ, and for a while it was all I had apart from Kontakt Factory (which can work in a pinch) and the free Hauptwerk (not commercial license). I had trouble getting the Leeds Town Hall to work and it was because the RAR download wasn't working for me. I couldn't get all the parts.

I contacted support but didn't get an answer left it for a few months, and tried again. Did get the help I needed and was able to install the Leeds organ and it is great, especially for a freebie. Combined with an doubler/octaver and I can really raise the roof. Mwuhahahahahaaa! I have/had my eye on Hephaestus and Toccata (sonokinetic), however for the moment Leeds and Nils instrument suit my needs. I have absolutely no doubts that Union Chapel is great and it's on my Spitfire wishlist. I guess it all comes down to budget. Right now mine is limited. On that note, thank you @bigcat1969 as I'm availing myself of some of your offerings right now.


----------



## evilantal (Mar 6, 2018)

evilantal said:


> Is there a difference sound quality wise between loading a library, say Piotr's, in Hauptwerk vs GrandOrgue?
> 
> I'm asking because the free version of Hauptwerk can't be used for commercial purposes.



It seems this thread over at organ forum answers my question somewhat.
http://www.organforum.com/forums/showthread.php?42110-Hauptwerk-Vs-Grandorgue

There seem to be very little differences in sound quality between the two (when loading the same sampleset at least).
The differences being more in the useability, features and availability of samplesets departments.

Time to start some more experimenting with Piotr's samples (which are great) and GrandOrgue.


----------



## Dreece1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Since this thread is getting so much action, I thought I'd demonstrate how I'm using Garritan's organ library.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi the file has been deleted. Can you relying as I have Garritan as well. Regards David


----------



## CT (Apr 18, 2021)

Sorry, I no longer have the file nor the Garritan organs installed. I now recommend the Spitfire organs to anyone who wouldn't benefit from going the Hauptwerk route.


----------

